# جهاز الصدمة الكهربائي



## باسم 1411987 (31 مايو 2007)

أرجو أن تستفيدوا من هذا الموضوع 

 :12: بكل المحبة والسرور باسم


----------



## tigersking007 (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ باسم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فاروق سعيد (31 مايو 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (31 مايو 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود المتواصل


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (2 يونيو 2007)

*مشكور*

*مشكور على هذا الموضوع *​


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_mohand (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mago0 (5 يونيو 2007)

كفو والله اخوي باسمز يعطيك الف عافية على هالموضوع


----------



## فاروق سعيد (6 يونيو 2007)

ممتاز ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## محمد الواثق (7 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم لم استطيع تحميل الملف ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mtc.eng (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخ باسم وفقك الله وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

اتمنا التوفيق للجميع والمزيد من هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## somy (19 يونيو 2007)

موضوع جميل تشكر ياخوي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ باسم مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة واسمح لي باضافة التالي

قديما كان استخدام جهاز الصدمة على بروتوكول 360 جول وكان يعتمد تقنية monophasic ولكن طورت شركةZOLL
نظام جديدعام 1999 تم اعمادة في برتوكولات AHA لعام 2005 وهو نظام BIphasic Rectilinear ويعتمد 200جول كحد اقصى على بروتوكول 200،150،120 جول كحد اقصى.
للزيادة ارجو زيارة موقع Zoll على الانترنت والاستمتاع بجميع ما لديها من اجهزة خصوصا Autopulse والمختص ب CPR

للفائدة: د. باول زول هو طبيب قلب وهو الشخص الذي كانت له الخطوة الاساسية في اختراع جهاز الصدمة الكهربائية وسميت الشركة باسمه تكريما له.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس / محمد صالح (25 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله لك صدقة جارية 000000000000000
و لكن حبيبي ما نوع هذا الجهاز
و هل يختلف عن غيره


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يونيو 2007)

مهندس / محمد صالح قال:


> ما شاء الله ربنا يجعله لك صدقة جارية 000000000000000
> و لكن حبيبي ما نوع هذا الجهاز
> و هل يختلف عن غيره


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بنا علمتنا
اخي العزيز
الاجهزة القديمة ذات بروتوكول 360جول بنظام monophasic في بعض الحالات حين يكون المريض سمين فان مقاومة الجسم عالية فكات بعض الاجهزة تصل قيمة الامبير فيها الى 40 امبير وهذا تيار عالي جداللتغلب على مقاومة الجسم العالية ولكن المشكلة اصبحت ان الزمن المستغرق يتجاوز 8ms الى حد 20ms وهنا تفشل عملية الصدمة، تم تطوير نظام Biphasic بحيث ان تكون هناك قمة في الطور الموجب للانقباض عضلة القلب وقمة في الطور السالب وذلك للمساعدة على الانقباض ولكن بقيت المشكلة قائمة الى ان طورت شركة ZOLL النظام الىBiphasicRectilinear و تقنية Rectilinear تعني الخطية ، وبذلك استطاعت الشركة انتاج اول اشارة صدمة شكلها شبه مستقيم لتوافق المصطلح DC Shock وتصل الى قلب المريض في غضون 8ms ، الموضوع جدا ضخم اخي ليس بالصورة التي تتصورها وانا على مدار عام ونصف مع زميل اخر قمنا بعمل اكثر من 20محاضرة في المستشفيات لشرح التقنية، ارجو زيارة الموقع في نهاية الموضوع لمعرفة شكل الموجة السابقة وموجة zoll، وللملاحظة السر في نجاح zoll انها اضافت دائرة داخلية تعمل على حساب مقدار مقاومة الجسم باقل من ثانية وذلك عن طريق الالكترودات التي تعطي الصدمة نفسها حتى لا يتفاجئ الجهاز بقاومة الجسم، وكذلك الجهاز portable ويحتوي ايضا Pt Monitor وكذلكExternal pace maker وهناك ايضا BlueTooth و Pt Card عند الحاجة، الرجاء زيارة الموقع التالي:
http://www.zoll.com/uploadedFiles/Supporting_pages/Biphasic/Biphasic-lo-new.pdf
ارجو ان الله قد وفقني لتيسط الموضوع قدر الامان دون افراط او تفريط
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## belal-alsharaa (25 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------

